
Intel’s 10nm Cannon Lake chips are delayed again - Sohcahtoa82
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/4/27/17291040/intel-10nm-cannon-lake-chips-delayed-2019-cpu-processor
======
Sohcahtoa82
This makes me a bit sad. My system is running an i7-3770k that is starting to
show its age when I'm using VR. I have high hopes for 10nm Cannon Lake, and
have been planning on doing the CPU/mobo/RAM trifecta upgrade once Cannon Lake
comes out.

